# Wally Szczerbiak



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Long Island’s Wally Szczerbiak is joining the MSG Network’s #Knicks telecasts, according to a source, replacing Kelly Tripucka.


https://twitter.com/NYPost_Berman/status/253211010775785473


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Heh, I thought he'd be the next player signed


----------

